# Heat Press digital power control box



## kori921 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi my name is Charlotte and I am new here. My husband and I purchased a heat press machine from E-Bay a few years ago and shortly after the digital power control box went out. The press comes from China and only has the word Machine on it. It's a 6 in 1 heat press. We would like to try and find another "digital power control box" and hope that fixes the problem. I have searched the net far and wide with no luck. I will try to put a pic in here so you can see, but if anyone knows where to get a power control box for a "no name" brand press, please let me know...Our heat press looks exactly like the one in the following link.


Amazon.com: PowerPress 6-in-1 Industrial-Quality Digital Swing-Away Heat Press: Arts, Crafts & Sewing

Thanks


----------



## rimcountrygraphi (Sep 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, that is one of the problems with purchasing off of Ebay, no support or replacement parts. The press that you are showing from the Amazon, looks like quite a few of the different named Chinese heat presses, none that I could find any parts available for. If it were me, I would not try to fix it and would look to an established US company that offers support & parts and purchase one from them. There are several companies in the US that are selling the less expensives Chinese heat presses that will offer support and parts. Check the preferred vendors directory on the left side of this forum.


----------



## kori921 (Dec 16, 2008)

That's what we were thinking as well. Thank you so much for the help


----------



## productalert (Jul 11, 2013)

Same thing happened to me. Bought on eBay and after the 45 Day Buyer Protection time expired they ignored me. They state a 2 year warranty but eBay and PayPal do not make them honor it. I'm out of business until I can get another one and it's costing me. My goal is to spread the word to folks who might do what we did and buy it on eBay from China. I've been researching for the last five days who in the US I think will be trustworthy. I been seeing that Heat Press Nation sells some of the same Chinese presses so I am weary of going with them. I also wanted to just get a new controller box but it seems dealers do not sell them separately. One thing I can say is that this time I am going to get their warranty in writing before I buy.

Here are the people NOT TO BUY FROM:

wholesale2worldwide (eBay)
Shangwen Industrial Co. (Amazon)
[email protected]
[email protected]

Hopefully this will save someone the grief that some of us share.


----------



## heatpressnoob (Oct 31, 2014)

New design Double Display110V/ 220v Mug/Plate/T shirt/cap/Cellphone cases heat press digital Temperature control box controller-in Printing Machinery Parts from Industry & Business on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group this where I found a replacement for my heat press 5 in 1 machine when I used a power protector instead of plugging straight directly into the wall . learned the hard way .


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

If you hav'nt found one yet try Best sub. They are out of China.


----------

